# For Sale: 2006 Chevrolet Suburban 2500



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Excellent tow vehicle (TV) for sale. 4wd, Leather, DVD, XM radio, Onstar, Multi-CD player. More pics coming. Near Knoxville, TN. Only 68,232 miles, $21,500.00.
Link to 2006 Chevrolet Suburban

SOLD.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow! I hate to see that beast have to sell. I'll touch base with a few guys here in OKC and send them your way....Not a bad price.

Brad


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweathog62 said:


> Wow! I hate to see that beast have to sell. I'll touch base with a few guys here in OKC and send them your way....Not a bad price.
> 
> Brad


It will pass everything on the road except a gas station. I see you're in Edmond. We used to live in Broken Arrow.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

MtnBikrTN said:


> Wow! I hate to see that beast have to sell. I'll touch base with a few guys here in OKC and send them your way....Not a bad price.
> 
> Brad


It will pass everything on the road except a gas station. I see you're in Edmond. We used to live in Broken Arrow.
[/quote]

Did your unit sell? We just returned from broken arrow to see the inlaws. We also lived at 91st and olive for about 6 years before returning to Edmond. Don't tell anyone about our low cost of living. Lol!

Ps-I drive a 1994 one family owned camry with purple windows and 4 cylinder engine to and from work. People don't think you have insurance and leave you alone. I could not afford the gas bill on the burb. But for vacation to yellowstone what's 1500 bucks for fuel!!!
priceless summing I have a job


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweathog62 said:


> Wow! I hate to see that beast have to sell. I'll touch base with a few guys here in OKC and send them your way....Not a bad price.
> 
> Brad


It will pass everything on the road except a gas station. I see you're in Edmond. We used to live in Broken Arrow.
[/quote]

Did your unit sell? We just returned from broken arrow to see the inlaws. We also lived at 91st and olive for about 6 years before returning to Edmond. Don't tell anyone about our low cost of living. Lol!

Ps-I drive a 1994 one family owned camry with purple windows and 4 cylinder engine to and from work. People don't think you have insurance and leave you alone. I could not afford the gas bill on the burb. But for vacation to yellowstone what's 1500 bucks for fuel!!!
priceless summing I have a job
[/quote]
We were near 71st and Garnett. I called it barely B.A. since Garnett was the Tulsa/B.A. border. We were in UNION Schools. We were there from 1999 till 2005. We have great memories from OK. I have an offer on the BEAST.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A 2500 Burb is a great tow vehicle. We towed with ours (also with the 8.1L, btw) and it is a mean TV!

Anyone would be proud to own it, I would think. We don't use ours for towing anymore, but my DW still uses it as a daily driver. Even if it only gets 11 mpg!!

Mark


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Sold.


----------

